# School House



## The Barbarian (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks like the schoolhouse I walked uphill both ways to.....
Very nice shot, looks like I am standing there!


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 11, 2015)

This looks like a great place to take a shot at sunset.


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 11, 2015)

Good job......


----------

